# New series featuring stories from retirees



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

We've started a new series at Boomer & Echo featuring stories from actual retirees (what they're doing and how they got there).

Check out the first post from one of our long-time readers - http://www.boomerandecho.com/how-this-couple-spends-their-retirement-travelling/

Please let me know if you'd be interested in sharing your own retirement story (you write the post, or we can do an interview style Q&A)

Thanks!


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's the next post in our series featuring a story from Canadian Money Forum member Diane.

http://www.boomerandecho.com/our-retirement-philosophy-lock-it-away-until-we-need-it/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Going to be a great series. I enjoyed Diane's article. 

It was interesting to read Diane's take on TFSAs, in her 70s, how important she already views this account as part of their retirement portfolio:

"Thank goodness for the TFSAs; they are the best thing to come along since the RRSP. By maxing out our TFSAs each year, they will grow and be available to supplement our depleted RRIFs."

I can't imagine how valuable these accounts will be for 20 and 30-somethings in another few decades.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you for the comment. I forgot to mention earlier that I post as stardancer


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

@Mark - thanks! We've already received lots of great feedback about the series.

@stardancer - thanks for submitting your retirement essay (and congrats on the new grandchild!).


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

Another great story in this series. 
Live well @stardancer, and thanks for sharing your journey.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

@stardancer. Thanks for sharing! It gives us a persective for your thoughtful posts.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the stories. Always interesting to see how others do it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I've read the articles so far and really enjoy them. We are in our early 40's, not a huge income therefore not a huge retirement fund, but we hope to retire modestly and enjoy our retirement. I'm hoping to find articles where people have retired comfortably on little - ie sold their house and bought an older cheap mobile or condo in Florida or where have you, or even cheaper, retired in some off the beaten track country for dirt cheap.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> I've read the articles so far and really enjoy them. We are in our early 40's, not a huge income therefore not a huge retirement fund, but we hope to retire modestly and enjoy our retirement. I'm hoping to find articles where people have retired comfortably on little - ie sold their house and bought an older cheap mobile or condo in Florida or where have you, or even cheaper, retired in some off the beaten track country for dirt cheap.


I retired 3 years ago modest company pension, a year or two away from collecting CPP .
I spend the warmer weather traveling in my travel trailer 17 foot parking in a great location May/June then Sept./Oct. for 500.00 a month. 
Six months in San Jose del Cabo very safe area of Mexico renting a condo.
A couple can easily live on less than 2000.00 a month there, places can be rented for 500.00 a month.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> I retired 3 years ago modest company pension, a year or two away from collecting CPP .
> I spend the warmer weather traveling in my travel trailer 17 foot parking in a great location May/June then Sept./Oct. for 500.00 a month.
> Six months in San Jose del Cabo very safe area of Mexico renting a condo.
> A couple can easily live on less than 2000.00 a month there, places can be rented for 500.00 a month.


How did you end up in San Jose del Cabo? Did you research where to stay first, or did you head off and take your chances finding a nice place?


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Addy said:


> How did you end up in San Jose del Cabo? Did you research where to stay first, or did you head off and take your chances finding a nice place?


And how's the water temperature in the winter? My late wife & I spent the winter of 1997/8 camped on the beach just south of Mulegé, (about 2/3rds of the way down the Baja), and the water was quite cool.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I have friends that have lived there for 9 years which made my search easy.
You could look on the ****** Gazette many listings. 

The Sea of Cortez does cool down in winter but the condo has a pool.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

This year Banderas Bay was exceptionally warm with 82 - 85 degrees in the deep waters of the bay well into January. It changed the dynamics of fishing quite a bit (for the better).


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

My wife and I head down to our condo in San Jose del Cabo (5 minutes walk from Daniel A's rental) in late October - it's a great time to go - storm season is over, the ocean is still very warm from the summer heat, and the temperature is starting to cool enough at night to allow a good nights sleep. Ah, just talking about it is making making me wistful.

Springtime is nice, but yes the ocean temps can cause unfortunate shrinkage. :biggrin:


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's another post in the retirement series from CMF member, nemo2:

http://www.boomerandecho.com/the-effect-of-serendipity-on-retirement/


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I have a insatiable appetite for these retirement case studies - though I must admit that this particular series lack of specific numbers is somewhat dissapointing.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Jon_Snow said:


> I have a insatiable appetite for these retirement case studies - though I must admit that this particular series lack of specific numbers is somewhat dissapointing.


Being unqualified to assemble a "How to, in 5 easy stages" handbook, I'm afraid mine is simply a reflective itinerary about a lifetime of knowingly or unknowingly searching for the golden slipper of autonomy. :wink:


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jon_Snow said:


> I have a insatiable appetite for these retirement case studies - though I must admit that this particular series lack of specific numbers is somewhat dissapointing.


I get annoyed with the newspaper 'case studies'. Examine these studies and try to find any allusion to income tax other than average or marginal tax rate.... never just tax. Incomes are always stated in take home (after tax) terms. Nowhere do you get much feel for what the subject's after tax lifestyle will be. Kinda pathetic.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Feel much retirement planning is unnecessary, if your finances are in order (kinda), go from there.
I've been semi-retired for 4 years and just recently did a busy stint of relief pharmacist work, so now looking at my work calendar and cheering on the days off.
One must have a general plan of action, (the proverbial bucket list), and be ready to enjoy life plus add to the the lives of those around you.
Don't get dragged down in air miles,cross border shopping, rebates, etc......
You have bigger fish to fry!


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's another post in our retirement series from fellow CMF member, Daniel A.

http://www.boomerandecho.com/my-view-of-early-retirement/


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Daniel A., my neighbour in San Jose del Cabo! Very cool to hear your story. :encouragement:


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I look forward to meeting in late fall.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Does your wife join you for your Mexican sojourn?


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Only at Christmas.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

"We don’t get younger, only smarter, and we have our own life journey to guide us."

Great stuff


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

The latest in our retirement series comes from long-time reader Robert Britton. Today is Robert's last day of work! Here are some tips that helped him to retire wealthy:

http://www.boomerandecho.com/16-habits-helped-retire-wealthy/


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Echo...on my way over to read and tweet.

Mark


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

It's been a while, but here's the latest instalment in our retirement series from fellow CMFer jambo411, who retired just a few months ago:

http://www.boomerandecho.com/id-rather-be-fishing-my-early-retirement-story/


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

In my air force days, I was posted to Holberg so I am one of the few readers who knows Port Hardy.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

I too know the island well. Port Hardy is an old stomping ground. Sounds like he is living the life he wants....


----------

